# Which bank is the best ENBD or ADCB



## mohmd.h.bh (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm looking to change my bank from *Liv App (NBD)* to *ADCB*, my question is what benefits will I get when choosing *ADCB?.

Note:*
Knowing that I am interested to getting a *check book* and the *lowest exchange rate *in online payment when buying in *dollars*.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mohmd.h.bh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to change my bank from *Liv App (NBD)* to *ADCB*, my question is what benefits will I get when choosing *ADCB?.
> 
> ...


it’s not as simple as which is best !

what’s best for one person may not be for another. May well depend on your circumstances/income as to what benefits you get from a bank. Have you contacted the bank and asked them what benefits you get ?


----------



## mohmd.h.bh (Mar 25, 2021)

Thakn


UKMS said:


> it’s not as simple as which is best !
> 
> what’s best for one person may not be for another. May well depend on your circumstances/income as to what benefits you get from a bank. Have you contacted the bank and asked them what benefits you get ?


Thanks for your comment.

Not yet and my needs such as check book, exchange rate, online payment in dollars, and if there are fees when I exceed the minimum allowable balance in the account and the level of customer service.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mohmd.h.bh said:


> Thakn
> 
> 
> Thanks for your comment.
> ...


Its best to speak to ADCB and see what they offer you according to your own circumstances/income etc ...... different ADCB accounts will have different features and facilities. Any reason you can't call them or look online ?


----------



## mohmd.h.bh (Mar 25, 2021)

UKMS said:


> Its best to speak to ADCB and see what they offer you according to your own circumstances/income etc ...... different ADCB accounts will have different features and facilities. Any reason you can't call them or look online ?


I was busy at work during the last period. I will take your advice to contact the banks.


----------

